# My adult female mice



## MGJMouse1989 (Feb 14, 2012)

My adult female mice, and the mother of all the babies









Rose in the nest area with most of the babies, she is one of the mothers of the middle litter (There is an almost 3 week old litter, a week old litter, and a 5 day old litter).









Cocoa Chanel, who always has to jump on your hand and climb up your arm when you stick it in there. She the second mother of the middle litter.









Ashton, the mother of the oldest litter who in fact DID get pregnant again after birth, and before the male was removed. So she is expecting very soon.









Daisy, the mother of the newest litter (5 days old)









She has a completely white underside, Fox?









Their temporary house (I am actually going to be moving Ashton to her own tub cage soon, before she gives birth.









The oldest litter, almost 3 weeks old.









The varigated ones









The solid blues


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

hi, where abouts are you located? i really like some of those babies


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Awe what cute little bugs!

Daisy is a poor tan.

I LOVE the little mostly white variegated bub! That face is too cute!


----------



## skinnybaby212 (Oct 18, 2011)

> I LOVE the little mostly white variegated bub! That face is too cute!


thats the 1 i was looking at! lol


----------

